# I Need Help near tampa, FL



## cobyncory (Apr 4, 2005)

does anyone live in or near tampa, fl????????
5 days ago one of my eggs hatched and now 2 more are about to hatch at any time. i am looking to see if anyone has any pigeons that is producing pigeon milk and could help feed these little ones. i dont know what else to do. im already trying to keep my 5 day old healthy. any ideas anyone, please????????????????


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

There are many people on the list that are in Florida and I am sure they will be along shortly. Did you incubate the egg ? What are you feeding and how ?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have e-mailed this to someone that I hope can help.

Cynthia


----------



## cobyncory (Apr 4, 2005)

my 6 day old has passed away this morning. my heart is broken. 
one of the other eggs hatched this morning. the other isnt far behind. im afraid they might die on me too.
if anyone can help, please let me know soon.
coby


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

So sorry about the baby Coby. Know that you did everything you could. Please check your private e-mail. I believe our Florida contact has e-mailed you.

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry the little one didn't make it. 

Cynthia


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

*Coby*

Hi Coby,

So far so good on the two new hatchlings. 

Julie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Julie,

Thank you so much for helping out with these babies. I know it's going to be a bit of challenge, but I also know that you will do your very, very best for them.

Terry


----------



## cobyncory (Apr 4, 2005)

Terry & Julie,
Thank you both so much. Now i feel my little ones has a chance at life. Thank you so much. you all are the greatest.
Coby


----------



## slipknot_ozzy (Apr 17, 2005)

does any one know what kind of food you need 2 hand feed a lil pigeon??


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

Kaytee make a baby bird food. Some people use baby food cearl. Some people Boil the pigeon food then send it thru the blender and let it cool.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Kaytee Exact is, indeed, one of the baby bird formulas that works well for pigeons and doves. There are also formulas made by L&M, Lefeber, Roudybush, and probably others. Most come in powder form and are meant to be mixed with warm water. Do take care not to make the formula very thick for very young pigeons .. needs to be fairly watery in spite of what the directions say. Only an older youngster could handle the "pudding" consistency that most say to use.

Terry


----------

